# DISCOUNT!!!!



## kc5tpy (May 2, 2014)

Well here we go!  I may get my fingers rapped for this, or I may get tossed as Group Lead but I have waited 3 days for clarification of the rules and have not received a reply.  I know you folks are buying stuff all the time so I would be remiss and not much of a Group Lead if I didn't pass this on A.S.A.P.

Wade put me on to these folks ( thanks Wade ) and they price match all their products.  I thought I might push my luck a bit and see what happens.  They have offered us a voucher code.  I just ordered a new Weber 57cm kettle ( and a few odds ) and then saved another £15.

The voucher code gives us 27% off RRP.  The way it works is that they have many items listed at 20% off RRP.  We will not get another 27% off, this is just a top up voucher.  If the item has no discount then you will receive 27% off.  I am not recommending this seller and I am not posting a "link" to their website.  I just want to make you aware the discount is available for you to use.

The company is WOWBBQ  ( google it ).  The voucher code is:    SMOKINGMEAT27

Now I'll sit back and wait for the fall out.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (May 2, 2014)

Hello.  I just got a PM from Jeff and he has given his O.K. on this so I guess I won't be drawn and quartered after all.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

